# Paint gelding Odie!



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok pics are not working. Here are the pics of him in june


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Here he is today


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is the vid. its not the BEST but you can get an idea of his movement.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

To my eye he is more dull looking in the more recent pictures and I know you mentioned he dropped weight in August. 

Does he get hay 24/7? 

Is there anything else that could be wrong (teeth, ulcers, anything)?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

He looks dull because i was taking pics in the "golden hour" and he has his winter coat in (AND he just HAD to roll and coat himself in dust before pics -_-'). No he doesn't get 24/7 hay . BO either cut back on feeding or got REALLY crappy alfalfa. He is on 2 flakes of alfalfa the Bo feeds, plus a huge flake of grass and a huge scoop of senior and race bran (yay for free bran). When we move with the horses they will get 24/7 food but now its not feasible or affordable with all 5 horses (we will only be taking 3, his dad will keep the other 2).


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you should get him some alfalfa pellets, he needs more forage type feed. He has no energy, and there is a new article in Horse and Rider stating how oats, have a higher fat content, digest easily and can cause less stomach discomfort for some horses that are hard keepers.
Crimped oats are best easier to chew. Also get his teeth checked. He moved somewhat stiffly.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

He is next on the list. we cant et his teeth done yet if we plan on feeding him. Pellets are just as expensive as a bale of hay and you only get 50 lbs as opposed to a 150lb bale. He has energy, he was spazzing out for about 30 min before i started up my camera and that was the dregs of his energy. I do agree he needs more food but we are slowly upping what we can. he has only been getting "grain" for a month and a half now and i dont want to overload the poor guy. I an quite happy with his progress for the time he has been on feed. My friend who is a vet tech said senior feeds are forage based and it would benefit him more so thats what he is getting now. As it stands i can no longer see his ribs so that is good. I can feel them but not see them. his top line is looking better as well. so im going to start trotting him in the round pen for about 10 min a day then letting him do his own thing for about 30 to an hour. Im hoping to get more hours at work, then ill be able to buy more than a weeks worth of hay.


Now i am aware of his feed needs, trust me you'd have to be blind to not. BUT this post is not about his nutrition, otherwise thats where i would have posted it. i was just curious what everyone thought of his confo atm. I will post more pics as he fills out, but this is what i have to work with now.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

He seems a little long in the back but I could definitely see him doing english. Could be a jumper if his heart is into it, but if he doesn't like it that would be pointless. Horses who don't like jumping won't give their all and put their heart and soul into it.

As to the rest of you, yes he needs more feed, but for an Arizonan boarded horse he doesn't look that bad. I've seen a lot worse. Drive through the outskirt towns of phoenix and you will see skinny horses galore, and I mean SKINNY, like their ribs, hips, and everything is sticking out and they should be at a rescue, but oftentimes ASPCA won't do anything and the rescues can't. Its a sad situation. And the boarding stables who claim to feed but don't actually feed enough only make the problem worse, and the owners don't notice that their horse is a little underweight because that is the norm out here. Then a hard keeper in 100+ degree heat, I can't imagine how difficult it is to keep weight on them.

He didn't seem to lack energy in that video.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he has a long back and somewhat weak coupling . his hind quarters are also a bit weak, and you can see when he canters that he does not reach up under himself much and tends to move both hinds in almost unison.

on the other hand, he has a very nice shoulder, deep heart girth, nice neck and trots out nicely (would have liked to see more trotting). I think you are right in that he'd make a cute hunter! start convincing your husband. Odie seems to have a really sweet personality, too.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

He LOVES jumping. We where out jumping rain ditches and he was loveing it. He even launched himself up a 3ft ledge so hard, my fiance's unshakable seat was very shaken. His head came bac and whacked odie in th butt ****. That horse launched himself and he launched himself hard. His trot is to die for too! Ill try to get vid of him trotting. It will my phone quality but its better than nothing . I need to get vid of him and the mustang playing. They scare people some times because they play fight like batchlr stalions for a good 15 min.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

confo... sickle hocked, weak hind end, poor croup, long backed. 
glad to know his weight is improving. 
Would like to see better photos when his weight is up to par, he should be a stunner.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is a vid of him trotting. he was being a bit of a lazy bum today (well more like he did not want to spaze on MY time. he exploded 20 min after i took this -_-').

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LwyyxPRrYc&list=UUkf2t8hO1I1XCSu8Zs40qKg

He would probably move better once his feet are done. he is horribly overdue. the fiance has to trim his 28+ year old gelding first, then odie than my mare and he hardly has time to see me so it may be another week or two.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

sorry but he still looks off to me in his hind legs.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

he is also way overdue for a trim. and he only gets out for an hour a day at most. There is not alot i can do about that at the moment. id rather ride him then my arab though. she is a mess and does not possess a smooth gait.


----------



## DMoon (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree with Tinyliny.. and for me I couldn't help but enjoy watching your boy's trot and would have liked to see him doing more


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Well rocket is first in line for a trim. He is packing on weight quite nicely. My arab on the other hand is looking quite pathetic. she is sweating it all of with her crazy coat so she got a trace clip. She is getting the SAME amount of food as him and she is STILL thin (he is 16.2hh she is 14.1hh). She just had her teeth done so im going to worm her soon.


----------

